# Horror Movie Mashup



## kingschaff (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a video collage that i did for halloween last year.. i am a horror movie* fanatic*, so i decided to do a collage video of rock music and horror movies.. Please watch, hope you get inspired by something you see.. If you notice, i did time a lot of lyrics and movies together...in order for me to post to youtube, i had to split it into 3 separate videos.. i had this on a 100" projection screen along with my setup for halloween and also for our annual mineschafft party... enjoy..:finger:
















" I stopped looking for monsters under my bed, when i realized they were inside me"

Rob S.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------

